

MS Research: Peripheral Projected Illusions for Interactive Experiences - toisanji
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/dl.aspx?id=191304

======
simba-hiiipower
_Microsoft IllumiRoom_

<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/illumiroom/>

official project site with documentation + other media

